# Mask help



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is one that I found online

http://www.usacostumes.com/33065.html

I think it looks pretty good. If you were to make one yourself though, I would make sure that you have something under the burlap, like lining the inside with some sort of soft fabric. Burlap gets very itchy and its pretty uncomfortable to the touch, atleast for me.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> Here is one that I found online
> 
> http://www.usacostumes.com/33065.html
> 
> I think it looks pretty good. If you were to make one yourself though, I would make sure that you have something under the burlap, like lining the inside with some sort of soft fabric. Burlap gets very itchy and its pretty uncomfortable to the touch, atleast for me.


Thanks for the reply. Yea it looks great I'm just trying to be a cheapskate LOL. My motherinlaw sews and I'm looking to do my own. Yep I want it to be comfy and breathable if possible


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

burlap was on sale at the Joann's in my area this week for like $1.50-$2.00 a yard...it's neither comfy or breathable, but it's cheap. lol.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Mandathewitch said:


> burlap was on sale at the Joann's in my area this week for like $1.50-$2.00 a yard...it's neither comfy or breathable, but it's cheap. lol.


Yep lol. Well I need to figure out how to line it with something to make it wearable. Perhaps I can find a material more like the masks worn in the film _The Strangers_ like this:


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/90840-sam-trick-r-treat.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/90645-help-sam-trick-r-treat.html

I just bought a 24 inch beach ball from the dollar store for the paper maché shell. I'm starting it this weekend. 

I plan on duct taping it to a garbage bag covered drawing board (it'll get messy) and doing at least three layers of paper maché. I'm going to mount a foam rest that can be snugged onto my hubby's head (like a hat) so the head will move without sticking on the shoulders. 

It shouldn't cost much - maybe $15 in materials. I think the big buttons for the eyes will be the hardest to locate. 

Oh, and the masks I'm seeing for sale just don't look quite right - the burlap is too clean and unfrayed and the stitching along the edges and the mouth is too are too smooth and machine stitched looking. I'm going to age, fray and distress the burlap to look nice and grungy.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

That's great I'd love to see how it turns out! I'd actually like to not do an exact replica, more like a sack mask in the above picture but with the Sam coloring and buttond


----------

